# how to enable GUI



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 17, 2010)

i installed freebsd current 9, i am getting only comand mode, i am not getting how to enable, can any one tell how to enable this.


----------



## jumbotron (Jul 17, 2010)

u better install ==> http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## adamk (Jul 17, 2010)

Or simply check out the FreeBSD handbook, particularly the sections on setting up Xorg and a window manager or desktop environment:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11-wm.html

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2010)

Other than that: search the forums, it has been asked dozens of times before (and it never ceases to amaze me).


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 17, 2010)

Though...

If you just make do and use the command line, people will think you are much more cool.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 17, 2010)

> If you just make do and use the command line, people will think you are much more cool.


If you find me solution for this 3 things, i swear to God i will never again install Gui! 
I mean it 
1)Play movie HD or not / see pictures
2)Use GUI programs like Opera & flash, Kdenlive, Audacity, gimp etc
3)Support for fonts, and conky because is standar on any Unix pc!
This is the only reason i install xorg. If i could avoid that i want to do it!

Well to see Gui is a lot of things! Better read handbook.
You must install Xserver (xorg), your wm or desktop environment you want, your graphics card driver, setup the .xinitrc file and the loader.conf file on /boot and then if all this will be fine startx will bring you up to GUI 
I love all this job to have GUI


----------



## ckester (Jul 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If you find me solution for this 3 things, i swear to God i will never again install Gui!
> I mean it
> 1)Play movie HD or not / see pictures
> 2)Use GUI programs like Opera & flash, Kdenlive, Audacity, gimp etc
> ...



1) I've heard that there are ways to do this using the framebuffer, but I don't know the details.

2) This isn't a fair requirement!  You can't have GUI apps without a GUI.   If you insist on the apps you list, all you're saying is that you insist on using xorg, and nothing anyone says will change your mind.  

On the other hand, there are textmode alternatives to many GUI apps, and they're worth looking into. 

3) Re conky, see my reply to item 2.  Fonts might be doable if you go with the framebuffer.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 19, 2010)

But is impossible to browse on internet only from links and see videos from youtube for example!
Even is possible, i should be completely masochist to do something like that!
You need Gui but *only* for 1-2 things.
But this means Xorg because opera without Xorg is possible?


----------

